# ipod partition problem



## GMcChesney (Jan 22, 2007)

Have an ipod 60gig photo way past warranty. It had a bad attack of the weirdies. Decided to RESTORE. Itunes version 7.0.2.6 after the restore my 60gig pod now has 16 gig. Any ideas for a fix? Software version 1.2.1. Further RESTORES give the same results. HELP:4-dontkno


----------

